
David House Grand Jury Notes - (Bradley Manning Case) - sdoering
http://pastebin.com/q0hTkwFh
======
gee_totes
For context's sake, David House is the founder of the Bradley Manning support
network.

<http://www.bradleymanning.org/>

I invoke. :)

